# Dấu hiệu cho thấy bạn nên bảo dưỡng tủ lạnh



## thanhnam (3/5/18)

*Không phải người dùng nào cũng biết đâu là thời điểm nên bảo dưỡng tủ lạnh. Dưới đây sẽ là những dấu hiệu để bạn dễ dàng nhận biết.*

Tủ lạnh là thiết bị gia dụng thần kỳ giúp chúng ta bảo quản được giá trị dinh dưỡng của các loại thực phẩm. Chính vì vậy, tần suất hoạt động của chiếc tủ lạnh dường như là 24/24, chỉ nghỉ khi ‘mất điện’.

Nhưng đến một ngày nào đó, bạn giật mình khi trông thấy một số dấu hiệu bất thường như có âm thanh lạ, bị đóng tuyết hay làm lạnh chậm thì sao? Đó là lúc bạn nên bảo dưỡng tủ lạnh hoặc nặng hơn là thay thế chiếc tủ lạnh mới đấy. Dưới đây sẽ là phần giải thích kỹ hơn về các hiện tượng này.

*Âm thanh “lạ” kêu rú liên tục*
Chắc chắn rằng: bạn sẽ nhận thấy sự khác biệt giữa âm thanh động cơ của chiếc tủ lạnh mới được mua so với chiếc tủ lạnh đã được dùng sau một khoảng thời gian dài.

_

_
_Tủ lạnh phát ra những tiếng ồn khó chịu_​
Nếu bạn nghe thấy âm thanh “lạ” kêu rú liên tục hoặc tình trạng tủ lạnh kêu “rè, rè” kéo dài khá lâu thì bạn cần phải kiểm tra tủ lạnh ngay. Bởi vì lúc này động cơ tủ lạnh của bạn đang cần được “chăm sóc” đặc biệt, bạn nhé!

*Nhiệt lượng tỏa ra nóng quá mức*
Bất kì động cơ nào khi hoạt động thì chúng sẽ sản sinh ra một nhiệt lượng nhất định. Chiếc tủ lạnh của bạn cũng thế!




Liên hệ bộ phận bảo hành ngay nếu thấy nhiệt độ tủ lạnh tăng đột ngột​Tuy nhiên, đến một thời điểm nọ, bạn cảm nhận được nhiệt nóng phát ra quá mức từ phía sau tủ lạnh, và thậm chí là xung quanh chiếc tủ lạnh của bạn. Đừng suy nghĩ vấn đề gì đang xảy ra! Hãy tìm ngay đến ngay nhân viên sữa chữa đồ điện dù cho bạn đã biết về các lưu ý khi sử dụng tủ lạnh sao cho đúng cách.

*Đóng tuyết hoặc nước bị rò rỉ*



​
Chức năng của tủ lạnh là cung cấp nhiệt độ thích hợp để bảo quản thực phẩm. Do đó sẽ không bao giờ có hiện tượng nước bị rò rỉ hay bị đóng tuyết quá mức một cách bình thường (có một số trường hợp đóng tuyết ngay cả bên ngoài cửa tủ lạnh).

_

_
_Tình trạng đóng tuyết quá dầy cũng rất đáng ngại_​
Khi bạn trông thấy những hiện tượng đó, hãy liên hệ ngay với người thợ sửa chữa thiết bị lạnh để cải thiện tình trạng này.

*Thức ăn, thực phẩm bị hỏng nhanh*
Các loại thực phẩm, kể cả thức ăn đã chế biến, khi chúng được bảo quản trong tủ lạnh trở nên mau hỏng hơn. Đa phần, ít ai để ý đến phần thực phẩm bị ôi thiu, bị hỏng trong tủ lạnh là do nhiệt độ tủ lạnh.

_

_
_Thực phẩm không còn được bảo quản tốt chứng tỏ ‘ngày tàn’ của chiếc tủ lạnh đã gần kề_​
Thế nhưng, một chiếc tủ lạnh có “vấn đề” sẽ lại là nguyên nhân ngầm gây ra những hiện tượng này mà bạn không hay!

*Xuất hiện vết nứt, sơn bong tróc*
Những vết rạn nứt trên thành tủ và những vết sơn trên thành bị bong tróc, chính là dấu hiệu của một chiếc tủ lạnh đã được sử dụng rất lâu và không được bảo dưỡng đúng cách.

_

_
_Lớp sơn tĩnh điện bong tróc rất nguy hiểm, có thể gây giật điện_​
Khi lớp sơn bị bong, phần kim loại của cấu trúc tủ lạnh sẽ dễ dàng bị lộ ra. Điều này hết sức nguy hiểm đối với người sử dụng, vì có thể bị điện giật bất kì khi nào.

Bạn hãy thử để ý những chỗ rạn nứt và lớp sơn bong tróc, khi vô tình quơ tay gần đó, có lúc bạn sẽ cảm giác tê tê. Đó là dấu hiệu cho thấy bạn đang bị điện giật ở mức độ nhẹ, vì dòng điện đang bị rò rỉ bên ngoài khi không có lớp sơn cách điện.

*Tốc độ làm lạnh thực phẩm chậm*
Nhiệt độ trong tủ lạnh, bạn có thể điều chỉnh tùy thích để bảo quản thực phẩm một cách tốt nhất. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn nhận thấy thức ăn cũng như một số thực phẩm khác không được mát lạnh như hồi mới sử dụng tủ lạnh, thì cần nên xem lại hệ thống gas tủ lạnh có vấn đề hay không?

_

_
_Tốc độ làm lạnh chậm có thể do gas yếu_​
Hãy tham khảo thêm tất tần tật về thay gas cho tủ lạnh để khắc phục tình trạng này sớm hơn.
Nếu như đã gọi thợ đến bảo dưỡng tủ lạnh đang gặp các vấn đề trên rồi nhưng vẫn không có tác dụng, hãy thử cân nhắc mua tủ lạnh mới với tiêu chí an toàn, bảo quản thực phẩm tốt hơn bạn nhé!

_Nguồn: websosanh_​


----------

